# Cool Nose Art Thread



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Lets start with this one! 










This is from a member over at Fine scale helo section. This nose art is currently being used over in Iraq on a supercobra of the 269th Gunrunners.

*Holy cow...I did not think that this pic would show up so big!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice bandoliers!  rr


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm surprised they let our guys put ANY nose art on their AC. We've become so "PC" we can't tell the truth. I'm sure the brass wouldn't want to "offend" the "natives."


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ha! Good point! 

Like we would not want to offend or profile Arabic males age 20 to 40 in our national airports ...so we instead frisk 80 year old women, young children and Flight personel with proper ID! 

Yep.....we don't want to offend anyone!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I don't think she's worried about breaking a nail!


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

My opinion; I suppose I'm still intitled to one: We've NEVER understood this type of mentality. We didn't with the Japanese in WWII. We don't now. THESE PEOPLE ARE KILLING THEMSELVES FOR "god" ! Until we understand that, we are going to be on the short end of the stick. The Marine that shot that wounded Iraqi was justified. THE SOB MOVED!!!!! He could have just as easily have dropped two grenades out from under his arm pits as not. He was in a building that was just under a fire fight. Now they want to court-martial the Marine. Whats wrong with this picture???


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats just it ....you said "picture" it was caught on film. The personell in that room should have shot up that video equipment and then said "oops! sorry"


----------

